# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  pignoramento ditta individuale, come tutelarsi?

## nor

Buonasera. Un mio caro conoscente sta attraversando un periodo difficile con la propria ditta individuale e gli è stato notificato un decreto ingiuntivo e rischia un pignoramento mobiliare.
Il quesito è: possono pignorargli i furgoni che usa per le consegne? Penso di sì e per un quinto, esatto? Se arriva l'ufficiale giudiziario e non trovando beni sufficienti gli chiede se ha altri beni, lui dovrebbe dichiarargli di avere quei mezzi o può star zitto? 
Se venissero dunque pignorati, cosa succederebbe? Rimarrebbero da lui e può usarli? oppure non potrebbe toccarli? oppure li porterebbero via? 
Come lo tutelereste se fosse un vostro cliente?  
Ovviamente lui al momento non ha i liquidi per pagare il suo debito, dunque pensavo che sarebbe meglio che si lasciasse pignorare i mezzi, piuttosto che la casa (ripeto: lui ha una ditta individuale dunque la casa di abitazione sarebbe aggredibile), visto che la casa è sotto mutuo e se alla banca giungesse notizia del pignoramento penso che gli chiederebbe subito il rientro del mutuo, o sbaglio?

----------


## Luca Bi

Se si tratta di un'esecuzione civile (in cui il crediore non è Equitalia), conviene confrontarsi con un legale. 
Di prassi in un esecuzione civile si aggrediscono i fabbricati, non si pignorano i veicoli perchè operazione estremamente difficile e costosa.
Si potrebbe tantare con la controparte una tentativo di transazione...

----------


## nor

Ciao, sì è un esecuzione civile.
Mi interesserebbe capire giusto solo una cosa al momento: ossia se il debitore può o no poi usare un automezzo pignorato.
Grazie

----------


## Dukes

In caso di esecuzione civile, il pignoramento deve essere fatto dall'ufficiale giudiziario che deve reprire materialmente il mzzo; se il mezzo viene pignorato per essere venduto all'asta a quel punto non potrà essere più usato (l'aumento di chilometraggio svilisce il valore del mezzo). Trattandosi di un pignoramento immobiliare il creditore può chiedere l'asporto del bene. 
Come ti hanno scritto, data la difficoltà di pignorare materialmente il mezzo, è probabile che il tuo creditore aggredisca direttamente l'abitazione, anche se gravata da mutuo. I bravi avvocati ti aggrediscono sempre l'immobile...

----------


## salvsena

Esiste uno strumento denominato "fondo patrimoniale" previsto dal codice civile che permette di proteggere i beni familiari (prima casa e pertinenze) ma credo che in questo caso sia troppo tardi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Esiste uno strumento denominato "fondo patrimoniale" previsto dal codice civile che permette di proteggere i beni familiari (prima casa e pertinenze) ma credo che in questo caso sia troppo tardi

  
Esattamente. Troppo tardi.

----------


## nor

> In caso di esecuzione civile, il pignoramento deve essere fatto dall'ufficiale giudiziario che deve reprire materialmente il mzzo; se il mezzo viene pignorato per essere venduto all'asta a quel punto non potrà essere più usato (l'aumento di chilometraggio svilisce il valore del mezzo). Trattandosi di un pignoramento immobiliare il creditore può chiedere l'asporto del bene. 
> Come ti hanno scritto, data la difficoltà di pignorare materialmente il mezzo, è probabile che il tuo creditore aggredisca direttamente l'abitazione, anche se gravata da mutuo. I bravi avvocati ti aggrediscono sempre l'immobile...

  ciao e grazie.
Leggevo l'art 492 del codice di procedura civile, il quale al comma 5 dice che "se sono indicate cose mobili queste, dal momento della dichiarazione, sono considerate pignorate". 
Dunque mi pare di capire che è vero che i mezzi devono fisicamente essere trovati, ma se l'ufficiale non trova beni sufficienti e chiede al debitore se ha altri beni e questi indica di avere degli automezzi, essi per il solo fatto di essere dichiarati vengono automaticamente considerati pignorati. Uno può dire: e chi è quel debitore così fesso da indicare di avere una macchina anzichè nasconderla? Il timore mi viene perchè se non lo dichiara è passibile di denuncia penale secondo l'art 388 c.p. 
A parte questo volevo capire una cosa: se uno avesse, per ipotesi, un debito di 20.000 euro, e la casa valesse 200.000, come funziona il pignoramento immobiliare? Voglio dire.. si riesce a pignorare una casa che vale magari 10 volte più del debito? 
Chi compra cosa pagherebbe in sostanza? il prezzo che l'abitazione raggiunge all'asta comprensivo della somma dovuta al creditore?
scusate la domanda così banale ma non ne ho la minima idea!
Se c'è di mezzo il mutuo come funziona la cosa?

----------


## nor

> Esiste uno strumento denominato "fondo patrimoniale" previsto dal codice civile che permette di proteggere i beni familiari (prima casa e pertinenze) ma credo che in questo caso sia troppo tardi

  grazie.
mi sapresti/sapreste dire fino a quando è possibile costituire il fondo patrimoniale? 
Ad esempio: se un contribuente avesse ricevuto un avviso di accertamento (e non fossero ancora scaduti i termini per fare ricorso, dunque non è ancora divenuto esecutivo) potrebbe ancora costituirlo? 
Oppure potrebbe essere considerata un'operazione ad hoc per sottrarre beni e quindi gli verrebbe revocato tutto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> grazie.
> mi sapresti/sapreste dire fino a quando è possibile costituire il fondo patrimoniale? 
> Ad esempio: se un contribuente avesse ricevuto un avviso di accertamento (e non fossero ancora scaduti i termini per fare ricorso, dunque non è ancora divenuto esecutivo) potrebbe ancora costituirlo? 
> Oppure potrebbe essere considerata un'operazione ad hoc per sottrarre beni e quindi gli verrebbe revocato tutto?

  
Ovviamente sarebbe considerata un'operazione ad hoc per sottrarre beni e quindi non avrebbe efficacia a quegli effetti.

----------


## consulente87

Costituire un fondo patrimoniale dopo aver ricevuto l'accertamento vuol dire compiere un atto fraudolento in danno dei creditori con la consapevolezza di ciò. Ne discende, da un lato, la possibile rilevanza penale di tale condotta e, dall'altro, l'esposizione ad una possibile azione revocatoria. Pertanto, Occhio a compiere tali operazioni...

----------

